# That's it,  I'm off for a break



## Capt Lightning (Sep 11, 2022)

Bags are packed and we're off to Utrecht, Netherlands.   Good shopping, museums and places to eat.  Not as touristy as Amsterdam.
Back in a week - hopefully not messed up with the ongoing rail strikes there.  Hope to have some photos for you.
Bis bald...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Hasta Luego...  hope the rain stays off for your trip...


----------



## Hollow (Sep 11, 2022)

Have a great trip! Send postcards...and cake.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2022)

Bon Voyage!  Lucky you!  Want lots of pics!


----------



## Right Now (Sep 11, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> *Bis bald...*


Who's bald?   Oh, go on vacation, you can tell me when you get back!  Have a great time


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2022)

Have fun!


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 11, 2022)

Safe travels!


----------

